# Bolens H16 no spark



## JacobSchuurman (7 mo ago)

So I bought an old Bolens H16 with a Tecumseh HH160 as a project. I cleaned the carb, replaced fuel lines and put in a new starter solenoid and she fired up and I was able to mow the yard with it once. Then when I went to start it up a couple days later, its not getting spark. I replaced the spark plug and nothing. I pulled the coil off and tested it and it’s getting 5.7 ohms of resistance. Im assuming that’s too much but couldn’t find any specs on what it should be. Does anyone know where I can get a new coil for it? I’ve been to 3 different shops and nobody has been able to help.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Jacob, welcome to the forum.

Try Sam's Bolens. Bolens parts | Sam's Bolens | Crown Point


----------



## JacobSchuurman (7 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Howdy Jacob, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Try Sam's Bolens. Bolens parts | Sam's Bolens | Crown Point


I looked there and they didn’t have it…it seems like the part just doesn’t exist lol


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Try these guys.


https://www.jackssmallengines.com/Products/TECUMSEH/Ignition-Part/IGNITION-COIL


Can you find a part number or any identification on your original coil?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

A-1 Miller's - Conventional (Points and Condenser) Ignition Parts and Electronic Ignition Conversion Kits


small engine repairs, kohler, carburetor, carburetor rebuilding, engine rebuild, ignition, ignition trigger kit, garden tractor pulling, cub cadet



gardentractorpullingtips.com





Should be something on this site that may get you going.


----------



## JacobSchuurman (7 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Try these guys.
> 
> 
> https://www.jackssmallengines.com/Products/TECUMSEH/Ignition-Part/IGNITION-COIL
> ...





pogobill said:


> Try these guys.
> 
> 
> https://www.jackssmallengines.com/Products/TECUMSEH/Ignition-Part/IGNITION-COIL
> ...


The original coil has no numbers on it but it does have 3 lines in a row stamped on it. I looked on the website you sent and didn’t see it there. The motor on it is a Tecumseh Model HH160 170005


----------

